# 70s schwinn bmx hornet



## j69rr (Aug 2, 2013)

When I bought this bike the wheels and fork were  bent.The original seat and handlebars went on other bikes that I sold. So parts I had laying around I put it back together. Soon Im going to put my back Iverson mag on it and a 105ga 36 spoke front wheel.  I might put a scrambler front sprocket on as well with rat trap pedals.
This bike is a whole lot of to ride.
 Thanks
 John


----------

